# Partager une connexion de type 3G clef USB



## Claude.FR.CH (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir et bonne année

Voila, je possède un MacBookPro, que je relie à internet quand je suis chez moi en Suisse avec une clef 3G

de Swisscom, depuis Noel je me suis offert un petit Iphone, et j'aimerai pouvoir le mettre en wi-fi ainsi que 

d'autres ordis par l'entremise du powerBook, cela est t'il possible de le faire sans passer par un autre

appareil du style BeeWi Routeur 3G sans fil "WiGate"

Merci


----------



## Astronight (3 Janvier 2011)

Euh bah oui biensur il n'y as pas plus simple.
Tout d'abord, va dans l'icone airport (dans la barre des taches en haut) et cree un réseau. 
Tu défini son nom, la sécurité etc....

Ensuite tu va dans préférences systemes, icone partage, selectionne partage internet, choisi dans "partager ta connection depuis", ta cle usb 3g, et dans "aux ordinateurs via" choisi airport..

Et voila ta connection 3g est partagée via le Wifi.
il ne te reste plus qu'à te connecter sur ton iphone en activant le wifi et selectionner le réseau crée!

voila j'espère que ca va t'aider.


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (3 Janvier 2011)

Alors la merci, je vais essayer mercredi car la je serrai en Suisse

Vous redit mercredi soir


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (6 Janvier 2011)

Voila, avec un peu de peine j'ai réussi la connection avec l'Iphone, j'ai voulu après essayer avec un powerbook sous Tiger mais la je n'ai pas réussi à me connecter sur internet, par contre j'ai pu aller sur mon Macbookpro par le réseau

Une idée


----------



## Astronight (9 Janvier 2011)

Quand vous dites que vous n'etes pas arrivés à partir sur internet sur votre powerbook tiger, vous voulez dire que votre clef ne marche pas dessus?


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (9 Janvier 2011)

La clef USB 3 g se trouve sur le MacBookPro,

pour avoir l'Iphone en Wi-FI, j'ai fait comme vous dite, la, pas de problème

J'ai ensuite voulu essayer le même chose,mais avec un powerBook sous système Tiger, j'ai bien réussi à aller dans le réseau via la wi-fi, mais je n'ai pas pu me connecter à internet.

voila, en gros j'aurrai voulu faire la même chose que l'Iphone mais avec un autre mac ou pc

Voila ?


----------



## adrien95 (10 Janvier 2011)

salut tu jailbreak ton iphone tu trouve l application Mywy et c'est bon tu as le partage soir pas wifi -usb ou depuis hier Bt


----------



## Astronight (10 Janvier 2011)

Claude.FR.CH a dit:


> La clef USB 3 g se trouve sur le MacBookPro,
> 
> pour avoir l'Iphone en Wi-FI, j'ai fait comme vous dite, la, pas de problème
> 
> ...



Ah j'ai compris ce que vous voulez dire^^
Bah normalement, vous creez un réseau wifi, qui donc peut être accessible par tout appareil ayant le wifi.. un Iphone ou un macbook serait pareil à mon avis..

Si le probleme cloche quand il y'aurait 2 périphériques connéctés en même temps, alors la je ne sait pas, peut etre qu'apple restreint? Je n'ai jamais testé en tout cas avec 2 périphériques!


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (10 Janvier 2011)

Ha ok, enfin merci quand même, je m'en vais ressayer la semaine prochaine et vous redirrai, mais déja un grand merci que cela fonctionne avec l'iphone


----------

